# I want him! Aquabid guy.



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettaswt&1266894044

Want, want, want, want. Husband says 'No more fish'!


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

vaygirl said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettaswt&1266894044
> 
> Want, want, want, want. Husband says 'No more fish'!


 
Ive had my eye on this guy. my hubby says no more also. Im thinking of sneaking him in :twisted:http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1266205802


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

He's BEAUTIFUL. Yeah, fish are kinda hard to sneak in unless you have divided tanks. Lol.


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

vaygirl said:


> He's BEAUTIFUL. Yeah, fish are kinda hard to sneak in unless you have divided tanks. Lol.


 
We have a guest room he doesnt really go into so I could put him in there. somehow im thinking hes going to know either way just from my excitement when the mail comes;-) lol. Your aquabid guy is awesome!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Too bad you don't live in CT vagirl, there's a pet store in Wallingford, CT that has a Plakat just like the one that you like. Min, the fish that you like looks like it's a feather HM! Very pretty.


----------



## SoulSong (Jan 28, 2010)

I live in Connecticut - Branford! What's the store name & where is it? Not that I'm looking for another fish. After all, I've only had mine a couple of weeks. But I'd love to see some of the other varieties out there.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Min, the fish you want is the same on Noko wants! lol And vaygirl, he is super pretty!


----------



## Betta Fish Bob (Dec 31, 2009)

Vaygirl, that is a striking fish! I say get him.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

It's called the All Pets Club and there's one in Branford. http://allpetsclub.com/Home.aspx


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Pshhh....  My mom said no more after the 5th... hahaha I don't know what happened to that..

I LOVE him!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah, feh! I'm in Jersey. One of the US aquabidders has a store in NYC and I could bid and pick up there but they never have plakats. They do have pretty HMs sometimes. Plakats are my new passion. Big brown eyes and puppy faces. I love all my fish but Kilo is a big softie. He won't even flare at a mirror.

You know, you think when you're grown you can pretty much do what you want. But then you have this partner and really, you have to try and respect his opinion too. For now.... lol!


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

nochoramet said:


> Min, the fish you want is the same on Noko wants! lol And vaygirl, he is super pretty!


 
Oops hope theres no hard feelings :-( I did a buy it now a few hrs ago. Talked to the hubby & he said go ahead .


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm going to find my fishy Min! Nah, just send me a picture when you get him. I really want to find out how he looks when he is all set up in his new home!

I have been going back to this little guy's auction page all day!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1266207605


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

Noko said:


> I'm going to find my fishy Min! Nah, just send me a picture when you get him. I really want to find out how he looks when he is all set up in his new home!
> 
> I have been going back to this little guy's auction page all day!
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1266207605


Ur lil guy is beautiful luv the colorsl! I will def send you a pic when he arrives maybe he wont be so grumpy after all


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

That's the one that's located in NYC. It's not far from central park.


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

vaygirl said:


> That's the one that's located in NYC. It's not far from central park.


If I would of only known this when I went up to NYC for vacation! I went to central park too! I so could of stopped by and picked up a betta XD


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Gahh I go to NYC a lot and my sisters going to be going to college in NYC so I'll have to stop there.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

You'll have to tell me what it's like! I has been cut off from fishes.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170441233717&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Now I'm watching this one on Ebay. *drool*


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

vaygirl said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170441233717&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Now I'm watching this one on Ebay. *drool*


 
Luv him ! Hes so cute


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

you guys are so lucky my parents wont let me spend more than 7 dolars on the fish even if i pay for it!


----------

